# Study Permit Renewal VFS closure



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,

Im looking to renew my study permit which expires on 31 december.
Is it safe for me to book and hand-in my application in January? Or would you advise I leave the country
before the expiration date? I only noticed now that VFS will not do any hand ins during the late december period. I paid the application fee etc last week though.

Please help


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to renew my study permit which expires on 31 december.
> Is it safe for me to book and hand-in my application in January? Or would you advise I leave the country
> ...


Your current visa has been extended untill January 31 

"“All those with [legally issued visas] will be regarded as valid until 31 January next year. Anyone, who has a visa that has expired, has nothing to fear,” he said"
https://www.sanews.gov.za/south-afr...ent-releases-updated-list-high-risk-countries

So you can submit in January...BUT it is a question what to do after the 31st...maybe leave to a neighboring country and re-enter on a tourist visa if that is an option?


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

B.C.T. said:


> Your current visa has been extended untill January 31
> 
> "“All those with [legally issued visas] will be regarded as valid until 31 January next year. Anyone, who has a visa that has expired, has nothing to fear,” he said"
> Lockdown travel: Government releases updated list of high-risk countries
> ...


Let me clarify, if you leave the country on December 30 ( before the 31st) will they give you a tourist stamp for a few months at the border upon re-entry in January?...that is the question...or do you want to "risk it" and just stay in country? From what I read it can take up to 8 weeks ( pre-covid) to get a Student Visa.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

My understanding about renewing a temporary resident permit is, as long as you submit the application for renewal before the expiry date, you will be deemed as legal resident until the result comes out. If the result comes out as negative, you still can appeal within certain days. If the results (after two appeals) still come back as negative, you can leave the country within number of days (probably 10 days) without being labeled as undesirable.

My point is, you are not obliged to leave the country even if your permit is expired, as long as you submit your application for renewal before the expiry date.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

OK, so, if my visa has technically been extended to January 31, that means it really does not "expire" on December 31 (as is printed on it now), therefore I should be fine for submission in January right?
(hope that makes sense)


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes, Get your Appointment! What are you waiting for? 

Xiami that is a good tip to the OP.

I was at VFS a few weeks ago...it's actually good to be a little early ( say 20 miniutes) in the time of Covid as they only let smaller numbers in at a time...being a bit early ( but not too early) meant I actually got in close to my Appointment time.


----------

